# "Go to quoted post" arrow partially broken



## Gerry Seymour

This is about the little arrow on a quoted that takes you back to the post being quoted. This no longer works properly when I'm on my laptop PC (Chrome browser). If the post referenced is on the same page, the arrow does nothing. If the quote is on a different page in the thread, the arrow takes me to it.

It's not a big deal, but a bit irritating when replying to multiple posts in the same thread.

On my phone, it is still fully functional.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

A bit more information on this. I've noticed that when I click on the arrow on my PC, the URL for the referenced post is actually put into the URL bar on Chrome. If I click into that URL bar and press Enter, I (usually) am taken to the quote. It looks like there's just one command not being sent, somehow.


----------



## jks9199

gpseymour said:


> A bit more information on this. I've noticed that when I click on the arrow on my PC, the URL for the referenced post is actually put into the URL bar on Chrome. If I click into that URL bar and press Enter, I (usually) am taken to the quote. It looks like there's just one command not being sent, somehow.


Using current Firefox -- I'm not seeing the problem consistently.  I thought at first it was having trouble going to an earlier page, but that didn't hold up.


AngryHobbit said:


> Meh.... not nearly enough pelvic thrusting I think.



This is back to the Last Poster...  let's see if it works across threads.


----------



## jks9199

jks9199 said:


> And it did...


----------



## Gerry Seymour

jks9199 said:


> Using current Firefox -- I'm not seeing the problem consistently.  I thought at first it was having trouble going to an earlier page, but that didn't hold up.
> 
> 
> This is back to the Last Poster...  let's see if it works across threads.


To a previous page (or other thread, so any different page), it seems to work. It’s when the previous post is on the same page that it fails.


----------



## Dirty Dog

gpseymour said:


> To a previous page (or other thread, so any different page), it seems to work. It’s when the previous post is on the same page that it fails.



Also having trouble duplicating this. In your post that I quoted, you quoted JKS9199, which of course meant the arrow was present. His post is on the same page. I clicked the arrow and it took me right to his post.
I've tried to duplicate this on every computer I currently have access to. That includes an HP desktop running Ubuntu 17.10 kernel 4.13.0, a Surface Pro 3 also running Ubuntu 17.10 and kernel 4.13.0, a Lenovo Thinkpad running the rolling distribution of Kali 2 with kernel 4.14.0, all of which have the latest version of Firefox. I ran update, upgrade, and dist-upgrade (which won't make sense unless you're a linux geek) on all of these just last night, so they're totally up to the minute current. I also tried an older HP desktop running Ubuntu 16.40 with kernel 4.12.0 and Firefox, a Samsung Chromebook II running Chrome, and an HP desktop running Windows 10 (ptui!) and both IE and Chrome. I can't duplicate it on any of these systems. That's going to make tracking down the problem a challenge. Can you give us detailed info about your system, including architecture, OS, browser, and any plugins like popup blockers and such that you're running?


----------



## jks9199

Best I can guess at this point is that maybe it's something in his browser set up, and that sometimes, the jump is happening -- but doesn't have anywhere to jump to because it's already on the page.  I hope that makes a bit of sense...


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Dirty Dog said:


> Also having trouble duplicating this. In your post that I quoted, you quoted JKS9199, which of course meant the arrow was present. His post is on the same page. I clicked the arrow and it took me right to his post.
> I've tried to duplicate this on every computer I currently have access to. That includes an HP desktop running Ubuntu 17.10 kernel 4.13.0, a Surface Pro 3 also running Ubuntu 17.10 and kernel 4.13.0, a Lenovo Thinkpad running the rolling distribution of Kali 2 with kernel 4.14.0, all of which have the latest version of Firefox. I ran update, upgrade, and dist-upgrade (which won't make sense unless you're a linux geek) on all of these just last night, so they're totally up to the minute current. I also tried an older HP desktop running Ubuntu 16.40 with kernel 4.12.0 and Firefox, a Samsung Chromebook II running Chrome, and an HP desktop running Windows 10 (ptui!) and both IE and Chrome. I can't duplicate it on any of these systems. That's going to make tracking down the problem a challenge. Can you give us detailed info about your system, including architecture, OS, browser, and any plugins like popup blockers and such that you're running?


I know I've replicated it on one other PC with Chrome. And this PC, it has happened on two different installations (I recently re-installed everything - new drive, new Windows, etc.). I now suspect it's something with an extension, since you're not seeing it on any of those. I'll go back and turn them off and see if anything changes, and post some results later today.

Thanks for poking around!


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

gpseymour said:


> I know I've replicated it on one other PC with Chrome. And this PC, it has happened on two different installations (I recently re-installed everything - new drive, new Windows, etc.). I now suspect it's something with an extension, since you're not seeing it on any of those. I'll go back and turn them off and see if anything changes, and post some results later today.
> 
> Thanks for poking around!


I tried it on chrome, had the same issue, tried ie and it wasn't there. I'm going to assume it' an issue with chrome's settings, not MT


----------



## Gerry Seymour

kempodisciple said:


> I tried it on chrome, had the same issue, tried ie and it wasn't there. I'm going to assume it' an issue with chrome's settings, not MT


Do you have any extensions installed on Chrome? I wonder if we share any, since DD didn't see the error on Chrome, either.

Here's what I have installed:

Adblock Plus
Ebates
Evernote clipper
Send to iPhone
Firebug Lite
Hootlet
Video Downloader pro
Unload other tabs
HTML5 Video Speed Control
mobile browser emulator
iCloud Bookmarks
Webroot filtering
I'm going to disable a few at a time and see if anything changes.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

kempodisciple said:


> I tried it on chrome, had the same issue, tried ie and it wasn't there. I'm going to assume it' an issue with chrome's settings, not MT


The reason I brought it up is that it's a new issue. It appears to be nothing more than a hyperlinked bookmark, which should not fail - that's used in Wikipedia, for instance. There's a difference in the syntax used (Wikipedia uses a straight URL with bookmark, while MT uses a URL containing a goto and apparently two references to the post ID).

So, I don't know if some Chrome update created the problem, or if FF is using a deprecated bookmark syntax that is no longer recognized. Pondering how to figure that out.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Okay, I thought of something. I used the wayback machine (archive.org) to check a version of MT from before the problem started (went back to April 2016). The syntax of the bookmarks has not changed, so it seems something changed about how Chrome handles that bookmark. That still doesn't explain why @Dirty Dog doesn't see the error on Win10/Chrome, unless he's running a non-updated version of Chrome somehow.


----------



## Dirty Dog

gpseymour said:


> Okay, I thought of something. I used the wayback machine (archive.org) to check a version of MT from before the problem started (went back to April 2016). The syntax of the bookmarks has not changed, so it seems something changed about how Chrome handles that bookmark. That still doesn't explain why @Dirty Dog doesn't see the error on Win10/Chrome, unless he's running a non-updated version of Chrome somehow.



That's actually possible. I keep my Linux machines up to date. The windows machine gets turned on only when I'm forced to do so (it's actually the desktop I'm using now, which dual boots Ubuntu 17.10 and Windows 10) and even then I'm kicking and screaming the whole time. It's just so... windoze...
So other than the automatic updates it forces, it's not kept up to date.
However, the Chrome on the Chromebook is up to date.


----------



## Dirty Dog

OK, so it does seem to be an issue with Chrome specifically. I couldn't bring myself to go back to Windoze, again, and then sit through 10 hours of updates, but I did install Chrome on the HP Desktop running Ubuntu and can now duplicate the error. It's a fresh install, most current release, default settings, no addons or plugins.
Interestingly, the link will work correctly if you right click on it and select "Open link in new window" but not if you left click on it. It's a kludge, but that could be used as a work around until a definitive answer can be found.


----------



## Dirty Dog

OK. So a little more digging....
According to THIS post on the Xenforo site, a patch is available to fix the problem. 
This will need to be forwarded to the ForumFoundry people, since obviously they're the only ones with the access required to install the patch.


----------



## Dirty Dog

I have forwarded a link to this thread to the site owners.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Dirty Dog said:


> That's actually possible. I keep my Linux machines up to date. The windows machine gets turned on only when I'm forced to do so (it's actually the desktop I'm using now, which dual boots Ubuntu 17.10 and Windows 10) and even then I'm kicking and screaming the whole time. It's just so... windoze...
> So other than the automatic updates it forces, it's not kept up to date.
> However, the Chrome on the Chromebook is up to date.


I suspect there's some difference between Chrome on Chrome and Chrome on Windows. After all, the latter has to manage with Windows.

Though that probably does eliminate any possibility FF is using some depricated syntax. I disabled all my extensions to no effect, so all I can think of that's likely is that something in one of the recent (last 6 months or so) updates to Chrome for Windows has messed up how it handles that bookmark. Unfortunately, I'm not knowledgeable enough on that syntax to figure out why it's not responding properly only when it's already on the correct page, and only on that type of bookmark.


----------



## Dirty Dog

gpseymour said:


> I suspect there's some difference between Chrome on Chrome and Chrome on Windows. After all, the latter has to manage with Windows.
> 
> Though that probably does eliminate any possibility FF is using some depricated syntax. I disabled all my extensions to no effect, so all I can think of that's likely is that something in one of the recent (last 6 months or so) updates to Chrome for Windows has messed up how it handles that bookmark. Unfortunately, I'm not knowledgeable enough on that syntax to figure out why it's not responding properly only when it's already on the correct page, and only on that type of bookmark.



According to what I can find, Xenforo released patch 1.15 and a few weeks later this issue was reported. As we know, it's totally Chrome-specific, so obviously Chrome is doing something different than other browsers.
According to the Xenforo site, patch 1.15a was released at the end of September and addresses the issue.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Dirty Dog said:


> According to what I can find, Xenforo released patch 1.15 and a few weeks later this issue was reported. As we know, it's totally Chrome-specific, so obviously Chrome is doing something different than other browsers.
> According to the Xenforo site, patch 1.15a was released at the end of September and addresses the issue.


Ah! That sounds promising. So, eventually that patch might make it to MT, and I can stop scrolling so much?


----------



## Dirty Dog

gpseymour said:


> Ah! That sounds promising. So, eventually that patch might make it to MT, and I can stop scrolling so much?



One assumes. As I said, I've sent a link to this thread to the site owners. It's all up to them from here.


----------



## Gerry Seymour

Just a note - this seems to have been resolved.


----------



## pdg

I was getting this behaviour across a few xenforo forums, they all seemed to 'fix' at around the same time, including here.

I can't say whether it was a fix applied client side (chrome update) or server side...


----------

